# What do you do to keep shrimp out of your filter?



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

a lot of people use pantyhose, like the stuff you can find at shoe stores when trying on shoes.
Others use stainless steel canisters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

What type of filter are you running ?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Use a fine mesh pre-filter on the filter intake tube. Suggest the Fluval Edge pre-filter which fits on to most intakes. Usually available @ PetSmart stores for around $2.
And rinse them frequently - every 2nd or 3rd day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Discusp is right . On my shrimp tanks I use hob filters and the Fluval pre-filters fit all of them . From a wally world cheapo to an aquaclear 20 . On the 15gal tank the prefilter has not been rinsed for more than a week and the output is fine , Plus the crs love grazing on it.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

+ for discuspaul's suggestion. In my bare bottom shrimp tank, however, it does get pretty full quick, so as recommended above, squeeze out periodically.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

+1 on the fluval intake


----------



## james04si (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a han aquatics stainless steel mesh prefilter. He hand makes them and it looks great on the intake. Its a little more expensive than the replaceable fluval prefilters but you never have to replace it.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

I use sponge prefilters. You can take an Aquaclear sponge and cut an X in it and slip it over the filter intake.


----------



## cephalotus (May 9, 2013)

Sponge prefilter. Just any kind of aquarium safe sponge elasticed to the intake. The shrimp love grazing there too. I rinse it every few days to a week.


----------

